# First growth scan



## Emmal31 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi

Had my first growth scan today and my little girl is growing normally which is brilliant news saw her yawning a few times which was really sweet to watch. Also had another clinic appointment and my Hba1c has come back as 6.3% so it's come down from 6.4% which is good news too. Found out that i'm anaemic so was given tablets for that which would explain feeling so exhausted all the time hopefully they'll help a bit. 

Emma x


----------



## Steff (Oct 30, 2009)

hiya emma

thats great news on baby and your hbA congrats all around , i have anemia hun and take tablets it was not until i went to docs that i found out as i was constantly tired ALL the time xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2009)

Great news Emma - both the little one and you! Well done with the 6.3%!


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks steff and northerner


----------



## rachelha (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats on the result - well done, glad all is going well


----------



## allisonb (Nov 2, 2009)

That's good news Emma.  You must be very pleased.  Lots of people make an assumption that diabetic mums have big babies which is not so when BS are controlled.  Excellent HbA1C too, well done.

Ax


----------

